# How to deal with physical problems?



## BlackParasol (Nov 25, 2010)

Does anyone else have a barrage of physical symptoms that come with their DP/DR? I have a lot, and they are some of the most challenging parts of my experience. Some examples:


Feeling weak/shaky
Dullness of physical sensation
Stomach pain/cramping
Burning sensations in chest/other areas

And there's a lot more than that. The mental symptoms are often frightening, but I can at least sort of manage those....how do you guys manage physical symptoms? I worry about my physical health a lot (in fact, it's kind of become an obsession :/) and I can't help getting scared when physical symptoms pop up (eventually resulting in a panic attack), even if I've been told I'm healthy (and I have by a few hospital physicians). Do you guys have any good techniques regarding how to take your mind off the physical symptoms and stay calm in the face of the pain and discomfort?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 4, 2010)

With my DP has come a lot of health issues, and I'm not sure if they are connected to the DP or not. I have constant nausea (well, heartburn as it's in my throat), a sharp left side pain, fatigue, and dizziness. I've had an MRI and an ultrasound, both of which have come back normal. My next step is to have an EEG and possibly (if I man up) an endoscopy done. 
I guess the best way to cope is try to advert your attention. Try to explain it, rationalize it. Tell yourself "It's just the amount of stress I'm under. That's it." Stress does terrible things to the body.


----------



## diggcojj (Dec 22, 2010)

Following stepwise solutions are:
Understand that it is common
Find out the cause
Get yourself diagnosed
Impotence pills
Other considerations


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

BlackParasol said:


> Does anyone else have a barrage of physical symptoms that come with their DP/DR? I have a lot, and they are some of the most challenging parts of my experience. Some examples:
> 
> 
> Feeling weak/shaky
> ...


Hi BlackParasol,

Have you considered seeing a natropath to assist in general health and wellbeing? I've been seeing natropaths for years and they're very good at treating almost any ailment with great success. I've done a lot of stomach/digestion type work with their assistance. Success everytime!
Another type of specialist I've been using for decades are osteopaths. They work on the muscular skeletal system. Very, very good at working on those pains and strains of our lives, and almost any other ailment as well.
I generally try and use doctors for diagnosing. That, they're very good at! Then I take the diagnosis to either a natropath or osteopath.

Hope this helps
Take care

Philos


----------

